# Newsletter From Sikhism Philosophy Network



## Admin (Apr 12, 2008)

<!--	If you can't see this message properly, then you are unable to see HTML formatted emails.  Please change your setting in the control panel to receive the community bulletin in Text format. http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions 	--><meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; ch{censored}t=ISO-8859-1" /><html><head><link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/clientscript/vbulletin_css/style-8f87f76e-00015.css" id="vbulletin_css" /></head><body>Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh!!<br /><br />Respected $username Ji,<br /><br />The following is latest activity on SPN and we cross 6000 member benchmark. We look forward to your visit at SPN.<br /><br />Warm Regards,<br /><br /><br />SPN Administrator<br />Un-subscription Information - <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions">Un-Check Option : Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/login.php?do=lostpw">Forgot Your Password? - Click here to recover your password.</a><br /><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net">http://www.sikhphilosophy.net</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net">Sikhism Philosophy Network</a><br /><table class="tborder" width="100%" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1"><tr>	<td class="tcat" colspan="2"><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><font size="4" face="arial,helvetica"><B>Sikhism Newsletter</b></a></td></tr><tr>	<td class="alt1Active">Today's Date 12-04-2008.<br /><br />Activity since 17-06-2007 </td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="6" width="100%"><thead><tr>	<td class="thead"><b>Title:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Starter:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Start Date:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Replies:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Views:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Last Post:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Username:</b></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads posted most recently --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=21016">Baisakhi</a><br />All The Best to Forum Members!!!! /  / This is a special time! /  / Blessed ...</td>	<td>aad0002</td>	<td>12-04-2008</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>28</td>	<td>11:43 AM, 12-04-2008</td>	<td>aad0002</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=21014">God's Identity</a><br />Literally the "Naam" means "God's Name" or "God's Identity". /   / Here are some ...</td>	<td>namjap</td>	<td>12-04-2008</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>35</td>	<td>10:24 AM, 12-04-2008</td>	<td>namjap</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=21012">The Beloved - Piaarraa</a><br />This Shabad is by Guru Ram Das and is on Ang 604/605 of Dhan Dhan Sri Guru ...</td>	<td>aad0002</td>	<td>12-04-2008</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>25</td>	<td>09:15 AM, 12-04-2008</td>	<td>aad0002</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=21002">Hukamnama April 11, 2008 from Sri Darbar Sahib Sri Amritsar</a><br />TODAY'S HUKAMNAMA FROM SRI DARBAR SAHIB / Sri Amritsar.  /   / [April 11, 2008, ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>11-04-2008</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>14</td>	<td>07:14 PM, 11-04-2008</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=20989">Vaisakhi Greetings 2008</a><br />Vaisakhi /   / Click here > Vaisakhi - SikhiWiki, free Sikh encyclopedia. ...</td>	<td>namjap</td>	<td>10-04-2008</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>84</td>	<td>06:06 PM, 11-04-2008</td>	<td>namjap</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=20988">Hukamnama April 10, 2008 from Sri Darbar Sahib Sri Amritsar</a><br />ਸੂਹੀ  ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>10-04-2008</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>24</td>	<td>07:25 PM, 10-04-2008</td>	<td>namjap</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=20978">Search Gurbani Desktop Version</a><br />This is brilliant!</td>	<td>allaboutsikhs</td>	<td>10-04-2008</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>57</td>	<td>05:00 AM, 10-04-2008</td>	<td>aad0002</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with the most replies --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19100">Nanak is the Guru, Nanak is the Lord Himself.</a><br />tape 12 out of 81  /  / Sidhas then asked:  /  / kiv sachi-aaraa ho-ee-ai kiv ...</td>	<td>Sikh80</td>	<td>07-01-2008</td>	<td>467</td>	<td>13485</td>	<td>09:42 AM, 12-04-2008</td>	<td>Sikh80</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=8828">Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh</a><br />Just a small thought from me, / You talk of us sikh vegetarian not knowing ...</td>	<td>randip singh</td>	<td>24-05-2006</td>	<td>421</td>	<td>20703</td>	<td>07:33 PM, 15-02-2008</td>	<td>randip singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16532">Creation in Islam</a><br />Actually logic does appeal to me.  What I'm telling you is that what you are ...</td>	<td>azizrasul</td>	<td>03-08-2007</td>	<td>394</td>	<td>18013</td>	<td>10:55 AM, 23-03-2008</td>	<td>carolineislands</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=18394">Naam Japna</a><br />Dear Mahandeva, / It is really interesting to learn that you are a teacher of ...</td>	<td>Sikh80</td>	<td>04-12-2007</td>	<td>364</td>	<td>7786</td>	<td>10:44 PM, 10-04-2008</td>	<td>Sikh80</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=470">Why do I believe in Jesus? An ex-sikhs journey in faith</a><br />So where is the original poster RAJS?</td>	<td>Rajs</td>	<td>06-08-2004</td>	<td>316</td>	<td>26167</td>	<td>08:31 PM, 22-07-2007</td>	<td>deepsingh87</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19106">Guru and God   No Difference</a><br />Thank you for being a good reader of faulty information.</td>	<td>Surinder Kaur Cheema</td>	<td>07-01-2008</td>	<td>315</td>	<td>6650</td>	<td>03:19 AM, 13-03-2008</td>	<td>aad0002</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=586">Sikhism and Homosextuality</a><br />Sat Nam, everyone, and I am trusting today is finding you all well! / Oh, dear, ...</td>	<td>Kandola</td>	<td>19-08-2004</td>	<td>311</td>	<td>13653</td>	<td>02:19 PM, 25-12-2007</td>	<td>KulwantK</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with the most views --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2015">Sikhism and Tattoos</a><br />Tattoos are a personal choice and it is up to the individual to decide. The ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>19-02-2005</td>	<td>81</td>	<td>28497</td>	<td>02:14 PM, 18-03-2008</td>	<td>kilemba</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=4981">Sikh Girls - a Confused Lot - Are Parents to Blame?</a><br />"Why try to fit in when you are born to Outstand"  / (as i keep on repeating) /  ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>12-07-2005</td>	<td>254</td>	<td>24754</td>	<td>04:43 PM, 17-03-2008</td>	<td>BaljeetSingh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2002">Gyani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen</a><br />waheguru ji ka khalsa waheguru ji ki fateh, / khalsa ji i m a big fan of giani ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>18-02-2005</td>	<td>41</td>	<td>19561</td>	<td>11:26 PM, 18-02-2008</td>	<td>sjsingh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5493">Quran - To All Sikh Students</a><br />There is no harm in gaining an insight into other philosophies. i think.  /  / ...</td>	<td>S|kH</td>	<td>04-09-2005</td>	<td>242</td>	<td>19456</td>	<td>10:34 PM, 09-04-2008</td>	<td>kds1980</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5653">Gurmat Sangeet - Sikh Musical Instruments</a><br />The Sikh nation has many instruments which where played during and by the ten ...</td>	<td>rsingh</td>	<td>02-10-2005</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>18223</td>	<td>01:10 PM, 02-10-2005</td>	<td>rsingh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=203">Guru Nanak, a 'false' Prophet ??</a><br />If you study Guru Granth Sahib, focus is not on the writers, but on God and ...</td>	<td>jinni</td>	<td>04-07-2004</td>	<td>131</td>	<td>16620</td>	<td>12:33 PM, 26-11-2007</td>	<td>namjap</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5724">Call to muslims to seduce sikh Girls into Islam</a><br />If I am not wrong majaority of americans use to circumise themselves without any ...</td>	<td>drkhalsa</td>	<td>13-10-2005</td>	<td>125</td>	<td>16391</td>	<td>10:20 PM, 05-03-2008</td>	<td>carolineislands</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with no replies yet --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=21016">Baisakhi</a><br />All The Best to Forum Members!!!! /  / This is a special time! /  / Blessed ...</td>	<td>aad0002</td>	<td>12-04-2008</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=21014">God's Identity</a><br />Literally the "Naam" means "God's Name" or "God's Identity". /   / Here are some ...</td>	<td>namjap</td>	<td>12-04-2008</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=21012">The Beloved - Piaarraa</a><br />This Shabad is by Guru Ram Das and is on Ang 604/605 of Dhan Dhan Sri Guru ...</td>	<td>aad0002</td>	<td>12-04-2008</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=20989">Vaisakhi Greetings 2008</a><br />Vaisakhi /   / Click here > Vaisakhi - SikhiWiki, free Sikh encyclopedia. ...</td>	<td>namjap</td>	<td>10-04-2008</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=20968">UK Launches South Asia TV Channel</a><br />UK's first TV channel dedicated to British Asians is launched. / SikhNet News ...</td>	<td>aad0002</td>	<td>09-04-2008</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=20963">Hukamnama April 8, 2008 from Sri Darbar Sahib Sri Amritsar</a><br />TODAY'S HUKAMNAMA FROM SRI DARBAR SAHIB / Sri Amritsar.  / [April 8, 2008, ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>08-04-2008</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=20935">Hukamnama April 7, 2008 from Sri Darbar Sahib Sri Amritsar</a><br />TODAY'S HUKAMNAMA FROM SRI DARBAR SAHIB / Sri Amritsar. /  / 7 APRIL 2008 MONDAY ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>07-04-2008</td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" border="0" width="100%"><tr>	<td><font size="2" face="arial,helvetica"><b><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?c=1">Upcoming Events - SPN Calendar of Events</a>:</b></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td><b>Single Day Events</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>12-04-2008:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=38&c=1">Sydney Vaisakhi (HARMONY) Day - Sydney, NSW, Australia</a><br /></li></ul></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=39&c=1">NATIONAL KHALSA DAY PARADE - Washington DC</a><br /></li></ul></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>13-04-2008:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=31&c=1">ANNUAL VAISAAKI SAMAGAM Norwalk CT</a><br /></li></ul></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=48&c=1">VAISAKHI  NAGAR KIRTAN Stockton CA</a><br /></li></ul></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=70&c=1">RAJ ACADEMY Traditional Gurmat Sangeet  Leicester</a><br /></li></ul></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>14-04-2008:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=41&c=1">VAISAKHI CELEBRATON  Sydney NSW Australia</a><br /></li></ul></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=71&c=1">RAJ ACADEMY - Southall, England</a><br /></li></ul></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>16-04-2008:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=14&c=1">* Jyoti Jot Guru Angad Ji</a><br /></li></ul></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=15&c=1">* Gurgaddi Guru Amar Das Ji</a><br /></li></ul></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=16&c=1">* Jyoti Jot Guru Harkrishan Ji</a><br /></li></ul></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td><b>Ranged Events</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>20-03-2008:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><span class="smallfont">(03-20 --> 10-21)</span> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=28&c=1">Celebration of 300th Anniversary of Gurgaddi of Guru Granth Sahib Ji.</a><br /></li></ul></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>26-03-2008:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><span class="smallfont">(03-26 --> 04-26)</span> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=6&c=1">Looking for A Life Partner? GurSikh Speed Meeting</a><br /></li></ul></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>01-04-2008:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><span class="smallfont">(04-01 --> 05-11)</span> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=25&c=1">Japji Sahib Weekend Intensive: Crestone, Colorado</a><br /></li></ul></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>04-04-2008:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><span class="smallfont">(04-04 --> 04-14)</span> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=47&c=1">309th Khalsa Saajna Divas (Vaisakhi Festival) Hyderabad</a><br /></li></ul></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>11-04-2008:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><span class="smallfont">(04-11 --> 04-13)</span> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=66&c=1">SADHSANGAT SMAGAM  - Sacramento CA</a><br /></li></ul></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>12-04-2008:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><span class="smallfont">(04-12 --> 04-16)</span> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=11&c=1">Vaisakhi</a><br /></li></ul></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><span class="smallfont">(04-12 --> 04-13)</span> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=46&c=1">DASHMESH DARBAR - Vancouver CA</a><br /></li></ul></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>13-04-2008:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><span class="smallfont">(04-13 --> 04-14)</span> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=40&c=1">VAISAKHI CELEBRATION - Sydney, NSW, Australia</a><br /></li></ul></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>25-04-2008:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><span class="smallfont">(04-25 --> 04-28)</span> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=65&c=1">SADHSANGAT SMAGAM - Edmonton, Alberta CA</a><br /></li></ul></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>01-05-2008:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><span class="smallfont">(05-01 --> 05-04)</span> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=51&c=1">KAURS UNITED -Toronto CA</a><br /></li></ul></td></tr></table><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td><font size="2"  face="arial,helvetica" color=""><b>Upcoming Birthdays:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=426">Khalsa_2004</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=494">Godbole</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=243">KJS FALCON</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=313">vijaydeep Singh</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=733">Sewak</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=111">Darshanpreet Kaur</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1250">Immortal_Productions</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=144">tuaprasaad</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1818">waheguru123</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=221">Gurjeet Kaur</a></td></tr></table><br /><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="2"><b>STATISTICS</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>We have had the following activity since 17-06-2007</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>1254 New Members</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>1,641 New Threads</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>16,141 New Posts</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>9 New Polls</td></tr></table><br /><br /><hr><font size="2">To unsubscribe from the community updates, click this link <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions">Unsubscribe</a> and uncheck "Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters".Currently, community updates are sent weekly.<br /><br />Best regards, The Sikhism Administrators.<br /><br /><br /></body></html>


----------

